# Is yours an undercover fruit bat in disguise???!!



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

My V just absolsutely adores fruit.....most kinds but bananas have to be fresh not bruised....fussy thing! Yesterday I was peeling a huge bag of cooking apples to stew and he gently whimpered all the way through me doing it until I finally gave in and passed him the last apple core to chew on!! With the fruit growing in the garden I will have to remember to net the raspberries and strawberries as otherwise he pinches them straight off the plants!!!
He is normally fed on fish4dogs salmon and potato complete and their salmon oil and fishy treats so dont panic I do feed him properly too!!
What weird foodstuffs does your V love with a passion?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I didn't doubt for a minute that you fed him properly  

Mine like fruit too. Flynn is much pickier than Luna. I have to bite into the strawberry first before he will take it from me. He doesn't like bananas but Luna does (she;ll eat anything). They both like cantaloupe, watermelon and pineapple and Luna LOVES apples. When she was about 12 weeks old we went apple picking and had the bag of apples in the back of the SUV right next her crate. While we were driving I heard some commotion and stopped to check on her. She had chewed right through the netting on her portable crate - just enough to get her face out and to steal an apple out of the bag and take it back into the crate with her.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe loves fruit also, but not bananas for some reason, probably the texture. She shares apples with me when we walk, loves all kinds of melons, and has had a strawberry or 2.

She also really likes vegetables (and I think they help to keep her teeth so white and clean): cucumbers, celery, carrots, lettuce, green/red/yellow bell peppers, ...

She loves process cheese slices too, though I don't give her much of that because there isn't any food in that food...


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

he gets A bite of my apple or i can't eat it....he whines...but just the apples because as a pup when i got an apple 3 times i gave him a bite...now.....he expects it.

i'd think some of it has TOO much sugar in it wouldn't it?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

tiggers said:


> My V just absolsutely adores fruit.....most kinds but bananas have to be fresh not bruised....fussy thing! Yesterday I was peeling a huge bag of cooking apples to stew and he gently whimpered all the way through me doing it until I finally gave in and passed him the last apple core to chew on!! With the fruit growing in the garden I will have to remember to net the raspberries and strawberries as otherwise he pinches them straight off the plants!!!
> He is normally fed on fish4dogs salmon and potato complete and their salmon oil and fishy treats so dont panic I do feed him properly too!!
> What weird foodstuffs does your V love with a passion?


Most probably know this, but just in case some don't--don't let your dog have apple seeds. They can be poisonous if they manage to crack one open while eating an apple. Normally they pass through just fine if they're left intact, but sometimes a dog can crack one open with its teeth. Apple seeds have some amygdalin in them, which degrades into hydrogen cyanide. Most people and animals can process small amounts of cyanide just fine, plus there's that hard shell on the seeds, but better to be safe than sorry and try to prevent your dog from eating apple seeds! It's in other stuff too, like cherry pits, etc.

Jasper likes most fruit, especially melons. No bananas--interested, but doesn't like the texture. Doesn't want anything to do with strawberries unless they're cut in half. It's very weird. I think it might be strange for him to chew a strawberry unless the soft, inner part is exposed on one side, and he's surprisingly texture-driven.

Also loves most veggies except red leaf lettuce and green beans. Really likes broccoli, but it gives him terrible gas, so I don't give him very much!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Redrover, that is exactly why I have to bite into the strawberry first in order for Flynn to eat it. if I don't expose the juicy "good part' to him he can't be bothered trying to get at it himself. Flynn also smells anything you offer him before he eats it but he didn't do that when he was younger. He has become more picky as he's gotten older.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

This is interesting. I don't really give Ruby fruit. She just gets her dog food and a treat from time to time. We did try to give her a banana once and she couldn't figure out how to chew it. It fell on the ground and then she proceeded to roll in it like the smelly dead stuff in the yard.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

What fruit doesn't he like?

Keke is a fruit and vegetable fiend. All the scraps must go in the compost right away, or he is vaulting into the sink to eat them (does everybody else's V do that snakey neck thing to get the tongue to the furthest corners of the sink?). He gets the carrot peelings and tops, the strawberry tops, celery trimmings, everything except onion bits. My husband left half a banana (with peel) on the table and oops! Gone down the hatch.

Of course he also eats plastic, paper, metal, charcoal, wood, ...


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just to add to this. Please make sure you are only feeding safe fruits and veg.

Dogs shouldn't have grapes, tomatoes, onions or garlic amongst others.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Dogs can't have tomatoes?? Never heard this. Jake eats them all the time. In fact, every time I cut tomatoes and cut off the end, I call him over and he loves them. He does NOT like bananas, watermelon, lettuce, eggs, or fish. He will pretty much eat anything else! I never thought about it being the texture of things, I think it's odd he doesn't like watermelon!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If I remember right they can't have green tomatoes. Fully ripened red ones should be fine unless there is new research.
Like anything else do your research before you add it to their diet. Only add one thing at a time, so if they have any stomach or hive issues its easier to pinpoint the culprit.
Mine like carrots for treats.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley looooves fruit! Her favorites are apple slices, blueberries, and bananas.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The girlz' like some fruits. Bannanas grapes, and some melons. They're pretty restricted from them though.

I don't know that I would call them "Fruit Bats", only because my first association with that word was to describe a mentally neurotic, OCD, PITA horse owner on the COTH, Chronicle of the Horse, Forum.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby loves apples, problem being if one of my boys has put one down she'll snaffle it, naughty girl!


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

born36 said:


> Just to add to this. Please make sure you are only feeding safe fruits and veg.
> 
> Dogs shouldn't have grapes, tomatoes, onions or garlic amongst others.


Yup - no grapes, tomatoes, onions, or garlic allowed for the boy. He did dig a couple of last year's onions up from the garden, but I *think* we managed to catch all of those before he ate them. The garden is now completely fenced in.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

No tomatoes? Kobi has had plenty of those! Are they harmful to dogs?

Kobi will eat most anything I offer him. Last weekend on the lake he jumped in the lake after an apple core someone discarded. I feed him "veggie scraps" all the time. Even fed him a couple 5" broccoli stalks and he devoured them whole. Luckily he has a strong stomach, and even when he does get the runs he always makes it outside.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

I've tried in vain to find any actual data/evidence on the harmfulness of all of those things (onions, garlic, grapes, tomatoes, coffee grounds, etc), and all I can find is vague statements that these foods may be harmful to dogs. So I don't let him have them in general, but I don't get all excited when he manages to snarf up a half a tomato from the cutting board, either.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Katja, 

I totally agree there's no need to fret if they have some of these things occasionally. 

I did find a pretty good site that explains why certain things are bad for dogs here. It's still a bit vague but more detail than most:

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmm. That reference says no raw eggs, meat or fish, and no raw fat trimmings - all things I let my dog have.

Of course I eat raw eggs and raw meat myself, and I know that horrifies some people.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I let mine have occasional fat trimmings and the occasional raw beef. I know a lot of dogs are on raw diets and only eat raw anyway, so I didn't take that too seriously. 

I think they say it for the same reason they say people shouldn't eat raw meat, eggs etc. (bacteria) and fat probably isn't good for overweight dogs but V's don't have that problem.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm sure you're right.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

My guys on raw. He's almost 6months now.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

One of the worries about fat trimmings is that they could trigger pancreatitis. This happened to a friend's golden after my friend's MIL tossed the dog a large piece of gristle from the holiday roast. :-\

Obviously some fat is fine but I guess there can be such a thing as too much...


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

threefsh said:


> Riley looooves fruit! Her favorites are apple slices, blueberries, and bananas.


Grapes, Blueberries and tomatoes all have Tannin in them. This can cause toxicity in the dogs blood. Similar to acorns which we all make sure our pups don't eat. These fruits shouldn't be treated any different to acorns. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tannin

PLEASE BE CAREFUL ABOUT FEEDING YOUR PUPS ANYTHING THAT HAS TANNIN IN IT.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro is a bit of a fruit fiend too. He will eat bananas, Apples, Pears, Strawberries and blackberries (He makes me pick them so he doesn't get pricked, he stand under the blackberry bushes on our walks telling me to pick some for him....  ) He also eats several vegetables. Carrots, tomatoes (Although they are technically a fruit), peas and sweet potatoe. Not much he won't eat. He's an eating machine  

Little Zsa Zsa and Ozkar are not that interested in fruit much at all though. Zsa Zsa will eat the blackberries on our walks, but that is about it for fruit.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

born36 said:


> threefsh said:
> 
> 
> > Riley looooves fruit! Her favorites are apple slices, blueberries, and bananas.
> ...


I've never heard anything negative about feeding a dog blueberries... in fact, her favorite kibble contains blueberries as an ingredient.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

My last dog; a GSP who lived to the ripe old age of 21, LOVED chocolate. Was his favourite thing to eat. He probably ate his weight several times over in chocolate during his life, and lived to be the oldest dog I've ever met...
Don't get me wrong, I am not gonna give my dog his entire diet in tomatoes, or avocados etc, but I don't think a little piece of it now and then will kill him. 
That being said, I have seen a child pass away from eating a food that you wouldn't think twice about giving them... so who knows.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My girls mostly get vegetables as a snack - carrots, lettuce, spinach, cauliflower. They've tried apples and loved those too. Mostly just sticking to kibble and bones to chew on. Oh and the almond butter in kong! How could I forget that!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

My female loves just about anything - but watermelon, bananas and carrots are her favorite - goes crazy for them. Overall, she isn't picky - she will eat anything. My male is more picky - and it is funny to watch him with the watermelon - he acts like it is a jaw breaker...takes him forever to bit into it. :


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Last night we discovered Ms Ellie May loves potatoes!!! Havent tried other things yet!!


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

i found out this spring that Virgil likes asperagus tips. He would come into the garden when I was working and go up and down the row biting the tips off leaving the stems for us.


----------

